# Post-Ban Attire



## Dogstar (10 February 2011)

Just curious really whether it is only the Bicester that wears ratcatcher all season now since the ban, or whether there are any other packs which also do this? My friend and I were commenting on how we forget, and go visiting in ratcatcher when everyone else is all plaited up! Also, the Bicester always used to so 'Spring Hunting' which was in Autumn hunting attire, do other packs not do this?


----------



## FairyLights (10 February 2011)

The United Pack followers tend to plait up and the riders are dressed in black jackets white shirts and stocks.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (10 February 2011)

same as before the ban, red coats etc.


----------



## Sanolly (10 February 2011)

Old Surrey still in black and plaited.


----------



## giveachance (10 February 2011)

Wynnstay wear tweed all season, as featured in this weeks h&h


----------



## JenHunt (10 February 2011)

Bilsdale and Hurworth are still as before the ban!


----------



## Dogstar (10 February 2011)

Ooh that's interesting  Generally I think it works well as ratcatcher is less 'in your face' than the formal dress. And as I am lazy I like not plaiting up! We are allowed to wear black/navy on really cold, foul days though!


----------



## combat_claire (11 February 2011)

We've not changed our dress codes with the Fitzwilliam. We aren't ashamed of what we do plus having staff and masters in red coats makes them more identifiable to followers than if we all switched to ratcatcher. 

I did read somewhere that it was considered correct to return to ratcatcher dress after the Cheltenham Festival in March, but so far nobody has been able to explain the significance of that particular date.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (11 February 2011)

combat_claire said:



			We've not changed our dress codes with the Fitzwilliam. We aren't ashamed of what we do plus having staff and masters in red coats makes them more identifiable to followers than if we all switched to ratcatcher. 

I did read somewhere that it was considered correct to return to ratcatcher dress after the Cheltenham Festival in March, but so far nobody has been able to explain the significance of that particular date.
		
Click to expand...

Its the same with us, mustard for hunt staff, red for MFH,Secretaries and men with the hunt button,Ladies in black or navy but ratcatcher is ok too 

Most of us do switch back to ratcather after the festival- mainly because it is usually too warm for a 32oz wool coat


----------



## Dogstar (11 February 2011)

Thanks for the further comments. We certainly don't dress down because we are ashamed of what we do; I think it was felt for PR purposes that ratcatcher is preferable. (Red coats and top hats obviously have certain connotations/maybe look arrogant).


----------



## Maesfen (11 February 2011)

Interestingly, our lot have noticed a far nicer attitude from motorists and the general public since the tweed has been used.


----------



## oakash (11 February 2011)

Just an aside on the mention about switching to ratcatcher at the 'Cheltenham racing festival'. Exmoor switch on 1 April, actually nothing to do with Cheltenham. Just happens that Cheltenham happens around that time, and as already mentioned, cooler clothing becomes required around that time. (Hopefully!)


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (11 February 2011)

Full hunting dress as described by D_D_D  and when we vistited the Bicester I wore tweed but still plaited as I just think full season it looks smarter to land owners etc to be plaited, even if wearing tweed, and is also then diff to Autum Hunting attire, also wore my White rather than coloured stock! And as regards to wearind rathcatcher later on in the season I would only do so wen it has been confirmeb by the masters etc to do so within your pack, alltho there was one day at end off last season when I wore tweed as had propblms and an hours delay takin lorry to MOT before using a diff lorry to take horse to meet, so as I knew no time to plait I wore tweed and was unplaited to arrive on time, I did also explain whytho!


----------



## Judgemental (11 February 2011)

combat_claire said:



			We've not changed our dress codes with the Fitzwilliam. We aren't ashamed of what we do plus having staff and masters in red coats makes them more identifiable to followers than if we all switched to ratcatcher. 

I did read somewhere that it was considered correct to return to ratcatcher dress after the Cheltenham Festival in March, but so far nobody has been able to explain the significance of that particular date.
		
Click to expand...

I have been absent from the forum for a while, largely because there was little to say.

However this issue needs a few objective words. 

I saw the fact the Wynstay are wearing Ratcatcher all season in yesterday's Horse and Hound.

How absurd I thought!

It was unclear whether this was an edict issued by the masters, a collective view of the committee to make the field look more &#8216;comfortable&#8217; in the eyes of the public, or a protest about the ban.

Whatever the reason, I am unimpressed.

May such as the Fitzwilliam and others like them, continue the traditions and not be cowed by the 'chattering' masses. 

We all might as well give up on any form of dress code and go out in exercise blousons and chaps. Better still &#8216;High Vis&#8217; florescent Police Officer style jackets.

Lets say one had a mounted field of two hundred all in high viz zip up jackets, that would be an interesting sight. Probably they would all be mistaken for mounted police. LOL!

Think about it. They are extremely warm, waterproof and masses of pockets. Now that would be a protest.

Available from any good builders merchant for about £30.00 with whatever protest slogan one might choose printed across the back or front.

Thrown in the washing machine they are as good as new.

Why stop there, go for the florescent leggings as well!

High viz jackets always have a calming effect on motorists.


----------



## Judgemental (12 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I have been absent from the forum for a while, largely because there was little to say.

However this issue needs a few objective words. 

I saw the fact the Wynstay are wearing Ratcatcher all season in yesterday's Horse and Hound.

How absurd I thought!

It was unclear whether this was an edict issued by the masters, a collective view of the committee to make the field look more &#8216;comfortable&#8217; in the eyes of the public, or a protest about the ban.

Whatever the reason, I am unimpressed.

May such as the Fitzwilliam and others like them, continue the traditions and not be cowed by the 'chattering' masses. 

We all might as well give up on any form of dress code and go out in exercise blousons and chaps. Better still &#8216;High Vis&#8217; florescent Police Officer style jackets.

Lets say one had a mounted field of two hundred all in high viz zip up jackets, that would be an interesting sight. Probably they would all be mistaken for mounted police. LOL!

Think about it. They are extremely warm, waterproof and masses of pockets. Now that would be a protest.

Available from any good builders merchant for about £30.00 with whatever protest slogan one might choose printed across the back or front.

Thrown in the washing machine they are as good as new.

Why stop there, go for the florescent leggings as well!

High viz jackets always have a calming effect on motorists.
		
Click to expand...

The majority of these jackets have a very handy little zipped pocket in the centre, ideal for one's mobile phone or the horn. 

I always have mine on vibrate and for those interested, the centre of one's chest is the most sensitive place to pick up the vibratuion when it rings. Of course there is a mass of Velcro on pockets etc and a handy hood rolled into the collar.

So if dress code is being thrown to the wind and the Wynstay are setting the example, who are we to argue.  I will be very comfortable in the High Viz jackets and welcome the new innovation. After all Pink or Red coats were only introduced in the 18th Century so that one could be seen. So why not bright yellow. 

Good high viz jackets have a quilted lining that breaths.

So no more brushing mud off a difficult twill, no hanging up a heavy wet coat to dry, no great expense, no lost hunt buttons. A warm, waterproof & windproof jacket that is wholly practical for the rider in any situation.

Above all it can be seen clearly on roads, one identifies with the Police, Council and Construction Workers for example.


----------



## Maesfen (12 February 2011)

We're so worried you're unimpressed J.


----------



## Judgemental (12 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			We're so worried you're unimpressed J.
		
Click to expand...

I will take that sarcasm at face value.

Concerning the Wynstay and the piece in Horse and Hound, I quote; "Since the ban, the hunt has worn the Williams-Wynn family estate tweed, rather than red, but explained Mr Tyacke: "We don't like it when people say we go out in ratcatchers. We don't. _(Each to his own opinion)    _ They're hunting coats, made in tweed. _(Bet they cost a pretty penny or two?)_ And so they are, very smart with their brass crossed-fox buttons. But what I asked, about the fact that you can't see who's who without red coats?" "Well, that's perfect", said Richard Tyacke with a grin.

Perhaps this is an issue that is seen as satisfactory at the Wynstay but to the wider world, it is seen differently.

Still if everybody wants to look the same, as I say, pop down to the nearest Builder's Merchant and get all the field, staff and masters into High Vis Florescent Yellow Zip up jackets, for thirty quid. Then everybody will look the same as mounted and unmounted police officers, council workers, car park attendants, any Tom, Dick or Harry with a clip board and/or any official one may care to name. That should cause total anonymity and should keep most motorists happy and completely confuse all the scum - sabs.

If one is going to have a protest of that nature, make a job of it. But then protesting by the hunting community has not exactly been robust concerning the ban or indeed the least bit fruitful.


----------



## EAST KENT (12 February 2011)

Oh come on JM ..you missed out my favourite description .."the great unwashed", agree with you today,everyone has for the most part rolled over and given best like a craven spaniel re the ban. Pathetic
  Wearing mufti indeed so as not to offend ..nashing teeth ..off to hunt some rats.......


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I will take that sarcasm at face value.

Concerning the Wynstay and the piece in Horse and Hound, I quote; "Since the ban, the hunt has worn the Williams-Wynn family estate tweed, rather than red, but explained Mr Tyacke: "We don't like it when people say we go out in ratcatchers. We don't. _(Each to his own opinion)    _ They're hunting coats, made in tweed. _(Bet they cost a pretty penny or two?)_ And so they are, very smart with their brass crossed-fox buttons. But what I asked, about the fact that you can't see who's who without red coats?" "Well, that's perfect", said Richard Tyacke with a grin.

Perhaps this is an issue that is seen as satisfactory at the Wynstay but to the wider world, it is seen differently.

Still if everybody wants to look the same, as I say, pop down to the nearest Builder's Merchant and get all the field, staff and masters into High Vis Florescent Yellow Zip up jackets, for thirty quid. Then everybody will look the same as mounted and unmounted police officers, council workers, car park attendants, any Tom, Dick or Harry with a clip board and/or any official one may care to name. That should cause total anonymity and should keep most motorists happy and completely confuse all the scum - sabs.

If one is going to have a protest of that nature, make a job of it. But then protesting by the hunting community has not exactly been robust concerning the ban or indeed the least bit fruitful.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with you JM, we haven't even considered dumbing down the attire,why should we?


----------



## Judgemental (12 February 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			I do agree with you JM, we haven't even considered dumbing down the attire,why should we?
		
Click to expand...

I have been pondering the whole issue and wondering if perhaps we have not alighted, somewhat by accident on a  means of peacefully protesting about the ban.

That is the High Viz Flourecent Jacket as the prescribed hunting dress code for all mounted followers in every hunt.

From my personal experience when mounted and a group of people wearing them, have a very positive effect on motorists.

May be the Wynnstay have a point everybody needs to look the same. The same as the rest of the population. Believe me, it would worry the LACS and politicians.  

Seemingly nothing else works, so wearing the same prescribed kit as the police and other 'officials' might just do the trick.

Frankly I am sick and tired of the ineffectual position of the great, good and not so good, who rock up at puppy shows etc in their expensive suitings, telling us all, don't worry we are working on it - the ban.

They don't stand a cats chance in hell of doing anything in Parliament.

So what about it folks the High Viz Jackets. If that is the received wisdom that the image is important to change to get the ban overturned.

NOTHING ELSE HAS WORKED!


----------



## MissySmythe (12 February 2011)

Hahahaha! No one in Hi-Viz gets within a mile of my horse - freaky stations ensue! Perhaps if they were to be adopted people might think we were on community service?
And despite my appreciation of hunting tradition, previously expressed on this forum, am going out next week in ratcatcher and field boots as can't get my hunting boots on due to swollen ankle!


----------



## JenHunt (12 February 2011)

the other thing about wearing, as JM suggest, the £30 hi-vis jacket is that it would be easier for the huntsmn to see where the field are lurking, especially in the foggier conditions, or in dense undergrowth! 

would also be easier for emergency services to find an injured person....

'tis all making sense!


----------



## Judgemental (12 February 2011)

JenHunt said:



			the other thing about wearing, as JM suggest, the £30 hi-vis jacket is that it would be easier for the huntsmn to see where the field are lurking, especially in the foggier conditions, or in dense undergrowth! 

would also be easier for emergency services to find an injured person....

'tis all making sense!

Click to expand...

wonder what would happen if one appeared with the Beaufort in a Florecent Jacket


----------



## Dogstar (12 February 2011)

Well we have had people out mounted with us before in full polo kit, bomber jackets and a wedding suit, so I am sure we could cope with a bit of hi viz 
Seriously though, although I wasn't initially keen on going ratcatcher, it doesn't bother me now, I dont see it as cow-towing to anyone; it makes us harder to spot by antis, it is still smart and traditional and it doesn't have the 'in your face' arrogance of a top hat and tails which does kinda say 'I'm a toff out killing for fun, now ***** off out of my way you prole!' which is of course a totally inaccurate interpretation. But if hunting is going to survive and prosper under the ban and after it, then maybe we have to change slightly and in my view we are SO lucky still to be hunting without too many problems, something like this is a minor issue. Oh and I didn't pay £100s for my tweed coat, its an ancient old hacking jacket that I have had for over 20 years and got second hand.


----------



## Maesfen (12 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Perhaps this is an issue that is seen as satisfactory at the Wynstay but to the wider world, it is seen differently.
		
Click to expand...

Ask the Hunt Servants who are first in the firing line from the rules of the ban, (not the general field who won't be the ones held to account)  whether they prefer to merge into the background or stick out like a sore thumb much as we all love the relatively new tradition of scarlet.  We owe it to them to make life as easy as possible for them and the tweed does that, same as it happens, for the Beaufort and Heythrop Hunt Staff with their traditional green.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 February 2011)

We must be odd then, as watching the field returning this afternoon, all in black or red, it wont catch on here in a hurry-


----------



## JenHunt (12 February 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			We must be odd then, as watching the field returning this afternoon, all in black or red, it wont catch on here in a hurry-
		
Click to expand...

same here Rosie, we were all in Black and Red here this morning. Just a couple of kids in ratcatcher.


----------



## tootsietoo (13 February 2011)

I have always said that if, for eg, the Wynnstay had called themselves South Cheshire Rural Pest Control Ltd and worn hi-viz, then far fewer people would have jumped on the anti-hunting bandwagon!

What the hell does the colour of people's coats matter anyway?  There are bigger things to worry about.

The Wynnstay coats look really smart, and much less "in your face" when galloping down the middle of the A534........  And if it saves the hunt staff from hassle, then it is totally the right thing to do.

Were the Bicester and the Wynnstay changes to dress related to the ban?  Or did they do it before the ban?


----------



## Dogstar (13 February 2011)

The Bicester always wore full hunting dress from the opening meet until March (Spring hunting).  However, we changed to ratcatcher straight after the ban following a trip (up North somewhere!) where another pack had found that the tweed coats caused less 'aggro', including with drivers. It also meant that we were 'all in it together' so the hunt servants did not stand out for accusations etc.


----------



## RunToEarth (14 February 2011)

We are all in black (or navy) and scarlet for the season, although I thought the Wynstay in H&H this week all looked wonderfully turned out in ratcatchers, a few local packs also prefer this. We had an ambicopter case a couple of weeks ago- and it is in times of real emergency someone wishes they were sporting some hi viz, certainly would make their jobs a lot easier, scarlett isn't so bad, but a field of tweed, black or navy isn't going to be easy to spot from a height.
I love traditional dress, and I love to see smart fields, but sometimes it makes you wonder.


----------



## Starbucks (15 February 2011)

I'm new to the Meynell and people seem to wear a bit of a mixture really.  Minimal people in red/pink/scarlet/whatever you want to call it, think mainly masters/hunt staff.  Most people in back/navy but a few quite old school looking men (i.e. older, can ride, nice horse and look a bit important) wear rat catcher for some reason - they still look really smart though, guess it's down to personal preference with meynell?  For e.g. Milo who is lord something or other, and was in "Thruster of the week" in H&H wears tweed.

Everyone is however, is turned out correctly, tweed people not plaiting etc.

Think I'll stick with my hunt coat though - keep warm!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 February 2011)

If my old boss was still alive and going like a bat out of hell on the hunting field he'd still be in his topper and red coat!!!


----------



## combat_claire (15 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I saw the fact the Wynstay are wearing Ratcatcher all season in yesterday's Horse and Hound.
		
Click to expand...

There is one pack, possibly one of the Scottish packs that shows in their hunt tweed with a white stock, it just looks really peculiar. Mind you who am I to criticise, when I help show hounds dressed as a smurf...




Judgemental said:



			We all might as well give up on any form of dress code and go out in exercise blousons and chaps. Better still High Vis florescent Police Officer style jackets.
		
Click to expand...

We could go even further and have 'Is this horse ridden well? Call 0800 678 456'


----------



## Doormouse (15 February 2011)

combat_claire said:



			We could go even further and have 'Is this horse ridden well? Call 0800 678 456'
		
Click to expand...


I've just spat my coffee all over my keyboard ...................


----------



## MissySmythe (15 February 2011)

Doormouse said:



			I've just spat my coffee all over my keyboard ...................

Click to expand...

Hahaha! Tea on my keyboard!


----------



## Dogstar (15 February 2011)

Me too! Whats the smurf thing about though?!?


----------



## combat_claire (15 February 2011)

Apologies to people now drying off keyboards! 

The smurf was a reference to the hunt kit of the Eastern Counties minkhounds, which I think you will agree leaves the dull colours of the foxhound packs standing! 

http://flic.kr/p/9ipGcu

We wear blue shirts with a red tie, blue moleskin breeks, blue waistcoats, red socks and a blue cap or a straw boater.  Technically we are supposed to wear royal blue hunt coats as well, but given recent summer temperatures and my habit of falling into the river we have mostly ditched them! Photo was taken at Peterborough 2010.


----------



## Judgemental (15 February 2011)

Any problems or diminution of conduct always starts at the top. Does not matter whether it is a company, or parliament or wherever, if the top dogs take a slack position then it all implodes.

Frankly I blame the Speaker of the House of Commons. 

The man will not wear the robes of office, sits there looking like schoolmaster, allows all sorts of  'robes of office' to worn in public by his OH. If you can call a bed sheet a robe of office? 

Perhaps describing it as her, &#8216;tool of trade&#8217; might be more appropriate.

So hunts now think they can do the same? 

The next thing we will see is some hunt wearing the robes of The Knights Templar to fool the public they are really off on a crusade. 

Actually that might upset certain religious sects, so I must quickly withdraw that idea.

Perhaps the forum can come up with some innovative and imaginative ideas as to the alternatives &#8211; whatever we do, we must keep the boots (especially dressage boots, one lady I know, confided in me she thought they were more sexy than normal tops - so that's what it is all about!) and spurs of course &#8211; there are a number of &#8216;trades&#8217; that would, in any event be opposed to any change there. LOL.

I like the idea of 'Well Ridden' but I suppose that too could be open to abuse in certain quarters.

I would like to bet and give very short odds, that when that most excellent master and huntman of the Wynstay, Robin Gundry (who is pictured in the same H & H) he would not have given house room to 'Tweed'. Much less his late father and equally excellent joint master of the Beaufort, Major Gerald Gundry.


----------



## FairyLights (15 February 2011)

I want to wear head-to-toe hi-Viz so long as its Pink ,    LOL, oh the irony...................


----------



## Maesfen (15 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I would like to bet and give very short odds, that when that most excellent master and huntman of the Wynstay, Robin Gundry (who is pictured in the same H & H) he would not have given house room to 'Tweed'. Much less his late father and equally excellent joint master of the Beaufort, Major Gerald Gundry.
		
Click to expand...

Just shows you how wrong you can be.


----------



## combat_claire (15 February 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			I want to wear head-to-toe hi-Viz so long as its Pink ,    LOL, oh the irony...................
		
Click to expand...

Hunting pinks???


----------



## Judgemental (15 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Just shows you how wrong you can be.
		
Click to expand...

So with pages 38-41 of H & H 10 February devoted to the Wynstay and their 'Tweed' and Robin one of your former masters in Pink on page 111.

What message does that send?


----------



## Maesfen (15 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			So with pages 38-41 of H & H 10 February devoted to the Wynstay and their 'Tweed' and Robin one of your former masters in Pink on page 111.

What message does that send?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.  The picture you're talking about was before he came to the Wynnstay, some 20 years ago, hardly relevant to this conversation.

He has a right to wear Pink as an ex Master if he visits other packs but he was not in office when the Tweed became uniform so although he could use it in theory if he wanted, would you bother having an expensive coat made when you only hunt very rarely now?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (15 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Oh dear.  The picture you're talking about was before he came to the Wynnstay, some 20 years ago, hardly relevant to this conversation.

He has a right to wear Pink as an ex Master if he visits other packs but he was not in office when the Tweed became uniform so although he could use it in theory if he wanted, would you bother having an expensive coat made when you only hunt very rarely now?
		
Click to expand...

^^ Good Points ^^

FWIW we have ex MFH's out with us and they wear their red/pink (delete according to preference) coats with us. We also get visitors from "tweed" packs and they wear theirs- all are welcome  

Personally i am out hunting to follow hounds- NOT an endless fashion parade. My turnout is my best effort that i can do, out of respect to the hunt/staff/landowners and myself. My pack continues with tradition so i normally wear navy but if i visit a tweed pack then my sturdy ratcatcher comes out. I also appreciate that hunt staff may feel safer and more able to do their job if they blend into the landscape.

 Every hunt makes its own decision as to their prefered uniform, so i suppose if it matters THAT badly as to the colour of your coat, then vote with your feet and find a pack to suit your wardrobe


----------



## Judgemental (15 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Oh dear.  The picture you're talking about was before he came to the Wynnstay, some 20 years ago, hardly relevant to this conversation.

He has a right to wear Pink as an ex Master if he visits other packs but he was not in office when the Tweed became uniform so although he could use it in theory if he wanted, would you bother having an expensive coat made when you only hunt very rarely now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I am perfectly well aware when the picture was taken with the South Dorset.

Nevertheless, tradition and history are the yardsticks by which hunting has evolved and is what it is.

Do those gentlemen entitled to wear the pink coat or hunt button, wear Hunt Evening Dress to the Hunt Ball, or is the preferred dress now a sports jacket and casual trousers?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (16 February 2011)

bit of a sarcastic note there, JM, no of course its not, our ball is this saturday and the hunt staff will be dressed accordingly!!!


----------



## combat_claire (16 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Do those gentlemen entitled to wear the pink coat or hunt button, wear Hunt Evening Dress to the Hunt Ball, or is the preferred dress now a sports jacket and casual trousers?
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly it is very rare for the gentlemen in our hunt to wear hunt dress for formal functions; our masters wear a hunt dinner jacket in red with green cuffs and facings and I believe we are the only pack to have these as opposed to tails. Gentlemen generally wear black tie.

On the flip side the foot packs I hunt with can't wait to get their hunt tails on for an evening sashaying about on the dance floor and it looks great when we have the red of the local foxhounds with the green of the beagles and the blue and red of the mink hounds. I do love a man in hunt tails!! 

While we are talking about drops in standards I can't bear to see the skimpy, short dresses that seem so popular nowadays. Nothing wrong with long dresses for formal functions.


----------



## Maesfen (16 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Yes, I am perfectly well aware when the picture was taken with the South Dorset.

Nevertheless, tradition and history are the yardsticks by which hunting has evolved and is what it is.

Do those gentlemen entitled to wear the pink coat or hunt button, wear Hunt Evening Dress to the Hunt Ball, or is the preferred dress now a sports jacket and casual trousers?
		
Click to expand...

So why bring it up, it wasn't relevant?


----------



## scrumpyjackles (16 February 2011)

what is ratcatcher ? East kent hunt wear tweed and unplaited when autumm hunting and black jackets (red coats ) and plaited rest of season


----------



## combat_claire (16 February 2011)

scrumpyjackles said:



			what is ratcatcher ? East kent hunt wear tweed and unplaited when autumm hunting and black jackets (red coats ) and plaited rest of season
		
Click to expand...

Ratcatcher is the tweed dress with unplaited manes. Some hunts have opted to wear this through the main season as opposed to swapping to black/navy/red hunt coats for the Opening Meet and afterwards. 

Does anyone know why it is called ratcatcher?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (16 February 2011)

I think of it as a tweed jacket but wiki says its actually a shirt:

The supposed history of the name involves rat catchers in London hundreds of years ago. These men bound their necks for protection from the vicious rats they were hunting. The neck wrap was pinned in place. How this shirt made its way into the equestrian community is a mystery

or nicked from an American forum:
It is called a rat catcher because in the old days there were people that were called "rat catchers." They would clear out rats and mice from buildings for people. They travelled with a pack of terriers which the rat catchers would cast into the buildings to flush out and kill the rats. Their typical dress was breeches, gaitors, tweed coats and colored shirts. Beacuse they were hunting rats they were hunters too. When people would show up for hunts in a country look, and informal look they would say "Oh he is in his rat catchers." This became a term for informal hunting attire and was eventually related to the informal shirt which came in much later to refer to a colored shirt, which is very informal. You wear a ratcatcher when showing because shows are less formal than hunts.


----------



## combat_claire (16 February 2011)

Thanks DDD, most interesting.


----------



## tootsietoo (16 February 2011)

Maesfen, at least you can be reassured that JM will never be seen out with the Wynnstay!!

DDD - "find a pack to suit your wardrobe"  

One problem I have discovered with wearing tweed out hunting is that it is very difficult to get blood stains out of it.  If I had been wearing my black coat, they wouldn't show!


----------



## Maesfen (16 February 2011)

ROFL!  There's that to said for it but it would be a shame if J or anyone else for that matter, couldn't see how well our hounds work because they don't like the idea of our family tweed.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (16 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			ROFL!  There's that to said for it but it would be a shame if J or anyone else for that matter, couldn't see how well our hounds work because they don't like the idea of our family tweed.
		
Click to expand...

I loved the Wynnstay tweed in the H&H article- is it wrong my first thought was "oh what lovely jackets, they would double up for showing too" 

Tootsie- you are right about blood- i was wearing my keepers tweed jacket and myself and OH got off to help a faller who had banged his face- he bled all down the front of my jacket (which i ended up having to dab with vanish to get it off)i am always happy to help but was a bit annoyed when someone else (who didnt even pull up) took the credit for helping him whilst i was sat there wearing his blood


----------



## tootsietoo (16 February 2011)

oh dear.  that's cheeky.

did the vanish get it out?  I spent ages scrubbing mine with vanish, but there are still faint stains all over the front.


----------



## combat_claire (16 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			ROFL!  There's that to said for it but it would be a shame if J or anyone else for that matter, couldn't see how well our hounds work because they don't like the idea of our family tweed.
		
Click to expand...

So is it heavier weight than a normal tweed jacket, more like a hunt coat? Do you wear white stocks with it (I am too tight fisted to buy Dog & Donkey regularly!) and is it a lot more expensive than normal hunt coat? Oh and does your hunt country cover Eccleston near Chester?


----------



## combat_claire (16 February 2011)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			he bled all down the front of my jacket (which i ended up having to dab with vanish to get it off)i am always happy to help but was a bit annoyed when someone else (who didnt even pull up) took the credit for helping him whilst i was sat there wearing his blood 

Click to expand...

Were you hugging him better! lol


----------



## Maesfen (16 February 2011)

combat_claire said:



			So is it heavier weight than a normal tweed jacket, more like a hunt coat? Do you wear white stocks with it (I am too tight fisted to buy Dog & Donkey regularly!) and is it a lot more expensive than normal hunt coat? Oh and does your hunt country cover Eccleston near Chester?
		
Click to expand...

It's a proper hunt coat weight and styling and the tweed's the only thing that's changed about the dress code.  Ties and normal tweed (ratcatcher) only for cubbing.
Yes, we cover Eccleston, it's part of the Grosvenor estate but it's pretty unhuntable nowadays because of busy big roads going through plus the Dee and railway too.


DDD: that was a liberty, hope you put them straight!


----------



## Steeleydan (16 February 2011)

The Masters, Hunt staff, secretary and chairman at the Burton Hunt wear tweed, same style as a hunt coat but theirs is a heavy weight keepers tweed, with white stock. Rest of the suscribers/field wear black, navy or red.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (16 February 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			oh dear.  that's cheeky.

did the vanish get it out?  I spent ages scrubbing mine with vanish, but there are still faint stains all over the front.
		
Click to expand...

i used the vanish spray (pink bottle) it almost fizzed when it touched the blood then i used a damp COLD towel to sponge it off (You must use cold for blood as any heat will cook the stain in)

CC- he was almost knocked out so yes, i was almost hugging him to help him out of the mud and over to a log to sit on.


----------



## combat_claire (16 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			It's a proper hunt coat weight and styling and the tweed's the only thing that's changed about the dress code.  Ties and normal tweed (ratcatcher) only for cubbing.
Yes, we cover Eccleston, it's part of the Grosvenor estate but it's pretty unhuntable nowadays because of busy big roads going through plus the Dee and railway too.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Maesfen.

I've just applied for a job up there, so guess you guys would be my nearest pack or do I run into Cheshire Forest/Cheshire country? Important to know there is a decent pack handy before going any further with a job application!


----------



## combat_claire (16 February 2011)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			i used the vanish spray (pink bottle) it almost fizzed when it touched the blood then i used a damp COLD towel to sponge it off (You must use cold for blood as any heat will cook the stain in)

CC- he was almost knocked out so yes, i was almost hugging him to help him out of the mud and over to a log to sit on.
		
Click to expand...

This forum is a gem of useful knowledge. 
DDD, you are a hunting field hero. Maybe you could feature in the new Vanish advert - something along the lines of 'trust hunting pink, forget stains' ;-)


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (16 February 2011)

combat_claire said:



			This forum is a gem of useful knowledge. 
DDD, you are a hunting field hero. Maybe you could feature in the new Vanish advert - something along the lines of 'trust hunting pink, forget stains' ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  but not a hero. TBH i am  just someone likes to help and who has a cob thats easy to get on/off   i am 1st aid qualified (appointed person at work) and thats something i think everyone should do a course in..

vanish is also good for getting sparkling white tails


----------



## tootsietoo (16 February 2011)

Ah, I can't remember whether I used hot or cold.  That could be the problem.  Thank you for the cleaning tips, and I will certainly be trying it on my grey's tail .


----------



## Judgemental (16 February 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			Maesfen, at least you can be reassured that JM will never be seen out with the Wynnstay!!

DDD - "find a pack to suit your wardrobe"  

One problem I have discovered with wearing tweed out hunting is that it is very difficult to get blood stains out of it.  If I had been wearing my black coat, they wouldn't show!
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha "Too late said the rabbit".


Been there done that, got the Tee Shirt x 3!

Tee Shirt or Tweed, LOL. No there was not a ratcatcher in sight.

Maesfen little do you know what you missed. Circa....... that's for me to know and you to wonder. All I will say Robin was hunting hounds.


----------



## scrumpyjackles (18 February 2011)

i dont like the idea of hunting in tweed and unplaited ! doesnt look as smart ?? it really bugs me when people dont plait for hunting - (i dont plait for cubbing though)


----------



## Dogstar (18 February 2011)

Did you see the pictures in H&H last week though? They showed that tweed can actually look very smart indeed. Also, if you look at old hunting prints, the horses were not plaited up, so I am not sure when that fashion arrived!?


----------



## Maesfen (18 February 2011)

combat_claire said:



			Cheers Maesfen.

I've just applied for a job up there, so guess you guys would be my nearest pack or do I run into Cheshire Forest/Cheshire country? Important to know there is a decent pack handy before going any further with a job application!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I missed this.

Yes, we're the nearest (also the best and with the better country too! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









TBF, Cheshire Forest are a great lot but they're country is almost cut to pieces, go 2 fields and you're up against a main road or a railway.  
Cheshire's have gone very well this season under their new KH, Shane, considering he's had drafts in from a lot of different packs but he seems to have got them to gel together well.  They tend to be a lot of business folk that hunt or don't live in the country or they used to be while ours is more of a farmers pack and most subscribers are local or have land in our country.

There's also the Royal Rock (on the Wirral) or the Cheshire Beagles; the CB are kennelled just a mile away from here and we can often hear them sing.  There's also a cracking bobbery pack of tekels and the Minkhounds let alone the North Shropshire and the North Staffs.
Something for everyone around here!


----------



## tootsietoo (18 February 2011)

I was chatting to someone the other day who reckoned that plaiting became the norm in the 60s.  I have discovered a few people I know are quite anti-plaiting (although obviously we all do as it is expected) and this particular friend has hogged one of her horses!

In those old hunting pictures posted a while back by someone on here (really sorry, can't remember who now) most of the horses are hogged.  You just have to remember to put on your neckstrap!


----------



## combat_claire (18 February 2011)

Thanks Maesfan, sounds like you are a right sporting lot!


----------



## tootsietoo (18 February 2011)

I noticed the word "paradise" was used in both the H&H articles about hunting in Cheshire in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## HashRouge (18 February 2011)

Can I ask if there is a reason why hunting attire would/ should be different post-ban? Sorry, I don't really know much about hunting, I'm not even completely sure what correct pre-ban attire would have been!


----------



## Maesfen (18 February 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			I noticed the word "paradise" was used in both the H&H articles about hunting in Cheshire in the last couple of weeks!
		
Click to expand...

We are very very lucky.


----------



## combat_claire (21 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			We are very very lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I visited with the beagles about 4 years ago, can't remember where we met but there seemed to be a fondness for a water-filled ditch fenced with barbed wire on both sides. When my parents picked me up after tea I looked like I had been self-harming lol.

The rest of the country sounds marvellous, really hope I get short-listed for interview so I can get a chance to come and work up there.


----------



## tootsietoo (21 February 2011)

If you like the look of Cheshire, why don't you write to all the other firms and estates in the county?  I did just that 10 years ago (at about the same point in my career as you are I think - apologies, I have followed your link to your website!) and lo and behold a job found its way to me.  You never know, there might just be a company out there looking for a just-post-qualified person like you.  Shropshire is lovely too btw!

Oh, and there is a lot of wire!


----------



## RunToEarth (22 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			We are very very lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I LOVE CF country, I agree it has suffered a lot with roads, but I had a super day up there last season, so nice to have a small break from the flatness and lack of hills!


----------

